# Klipsch Report



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just found this story on a local blog. Thought those Klipsch fans might want to read:
http://www.fox16.com/news/local/story/Special-Report-Klipsch-speakers/MRjJHr_HmUOOzKPIhQEcWg.cspx


----------

